# Dreams?



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Well.. Last night I dreamed I was in a Left 4 Dead game o.o With like mass amounts of other players though. There were like 10 smokers, a few hunters, 5 tanks, a boomer or two, tons of little zombies, and like 20 humans, me being one. Me and my friend snuck passed the tanks, they followed us slowly, till we stood up and ran through a mass of people and the tanks attacked them! xD

There was also a new zombie that made your screen red if you got close. It was like a witch >.>... Which I started and ran through a group of people and got someone else attacked xD.. My three teammates were having a blast and laughing. Till a car alarm went off. We all ran for hiding places and I jumped over a counter and held my ground till I peeked up.. Looking for my mates... One of them was caught by one of the ten smokers with like a ton of other people caught too.. Hanging from a upper window there were like 10 smokers holding like 10 people, one my teammate and they were all red. So I started shooting the machine hand gun thingy and I managed to get them all down... Dead.  That was about it... o.o

But for previous dreams... I've dreamed about cute furry guys in my dreams... xD A tabbit riger (Half tiger, half rabbit, who I drew) and I dreamed about this adorable little doggy girl.. Who I drew with a second thought as a doggie boy o.o


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Mar 22, 2009)

the one dream i remember ... was based around MotorSport

basically, one of the teachers asked me a Formula 1 Question, that was made up, i said the right answer, since the answer was on the newspaper he had in his hand

then 2 of my friends where in the F1 Race both at the back of the grid, it was the formation lap, everyone got off the line expect for 3rd place & last person (person 2) ... person 2 got mad, and over-took everyone and nearly crashed into other people ... then was crashed by the marshals in their buggy

*laughs* and yet again, i was the cameraman ... like in most of my dreams

ooh, the other part, someone said that they didnt want to the World  Rally Championship

maybe its cos the Formula 1 Season is gonna restart next weekend ... hmmm


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> the one dream i remember ... was based around MotorSport
> 
> basically, one of the teachers asked me a Formula 1 Question, that was made up, i said the right answer, since the answer was on the newspaper he had in his hand
> 
> ...



xD Wow... You got some interesting dreams. It's kind of cool to hear what other people's dreams are like and how they play out.... I've had a few dreams that end up with me having Deja vu a few days later or something..

P.S. I love your avatar icon thing o.o


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 22, 2009)

yesterday i was dreaming that the apocalypse started... everything was destroyed, fireballs coming down, everyone panicked... but for some reason 2 guys approached me with a huge check and told me i won 10 million dollars^^
i really liked that dream, it was sooo ironic and sarcastic XD


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> yesterday i was dreaming that the apocalypse started... everything was destroyed, fireballs coming down, everyone panicked... but for some reason 2 guys approached me with a huge check and told me i won 10 million dollars^^
> i really liked that dream, it was sooo ironic and sarcastic XD



xDDD! That's funny.. I had a dream of the rapture o.o.. Which is weird cause i'm agnostic o.o'' But like... A portal opened in my neighbor's backyard and it was like pure light... My whole family was going in and stuff to heaven... But this guy near me was like. "Take me with you!" So I grabbed his hands and tried to lift him up with me but we only partially floated before we were flung across the city and into mass chaos... Burning fires and a minotaur screaming at us and charging with a battle axe while skeletons laid everywhere.. Scorched and burned till he slipped from my hands and screamed as he burst into flame and turned into a skeleton and I was flung back to the portal and lifted into it where everything went blinding white till it faded and everything was happy and calm... Candy floated.. Everything was soft... And an angel welcomed me to heaven. ._. Then I woke up.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 22, 2009)

I had this one dream I had three years ago that I can still remember.

I don't remember much except for the last bit. A helicopter looking like a grey Black Hawk is flying over the ocean and is spilling a grey mist as it swerves left and right with radio chatter all over the place. What kind of gas it is is never known, but it was enough to warrant a state of emergency. Fade to black.

Fade back into a scene of a giant version of my old house that I used to live in, My family (My brother, mother, and father) are packing up the car to 'Get the hell out of Dodge'. Then my Dad and I go back in go grab more things from the basement. After we get some stuff that was pretty heavy and get it up the stairs, we hear a loud bang. The helicopter (or so I assume) was carrying an atomic device (Atom or Hydro, I dunno) and we were pretty much at ground zero and are engulfed in a white light.

Then blackness comes, then a RPG website I used to go to appears, the words and letters start getting blown of the page in waves, almost as if blown by the wind. Then blackness again, sinister laughter is heard and the sounds of whipping and agony...Before the words. "Lie to me." appear as if in text...Then after a few seconds, I woke up scared shitless.

There have also been times where I actually have read words in a dream. I dunno how either. It wasn't on books or anything, but on signs and other billboard like objects.

Who here has a major in psychology and can do dream interpretations?


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Mar 22, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> xD Wow... You got some interesting dreams. It's kind of cool to hear what other people's dreams are like and how they play out.... I've had a few dreams that end up with me having Deja vu a few days later or something..
> 
> P.S. I love your avatar icon thing o.o




i've been having dreams that have involved several different things ... instead of the one storyline ... i've been having several different stories rolled into one


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Repiotou said:


> I had this one dream I had three years ago that I can still remember.
> 
> I don't remember much except for the last bit. A helicopter looking like a grey Black Hawk is flying over the ocean and is spilling a grey mist as it swerves left and right with radio chatter all over the place. What kind of gas it is is never known, but it was enough to warrant a state of emergency. Fade to black.
> 
> ...



Holy fxck o.o That's scary... Yeah.. We need some dream tellers in this thread. xD... That sounds like a cool start to like Fallout 3 or something. xD


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 22, 2009)

I had a dream that I was like a slave or something and I was trying to get away in this giant Ocean front/Train station and I was running from this guy who wanted to bring me back to this evil girl...Then I was eating pancakes while my friend Carlose was drinking syrup and he paid because I only had the quarter the girl threw at me to get some gift for someone on their birthday...But later on the evil guy was shooting at me with this cool pistol it was a single shot bolt action kinda one and he got me in the hand but I ran into a boiler room and he tried to kill me by lighting gasoline on fire...then I ran out and hopped under the scaffolding of the walk way on the side of the cliff and walked along the pipe while the fire engulphed him. 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Sorry for bad punctuation...I'm very tired and That was my dream :3


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> I had a dream that I was like a slave or something and I was trying to get away in this giant Ocean front/Train station and I was running from this guy who wanted to bring me back to this evil girl...Then I was eating pancakes while my friend Carlose was drinking syrup and he paid because I only had the quarter the girl threw at me to get some gift for someone on their birthday...But later on the evil guy was shooting at me with this cool pistol it was a single shot bolt action kinda one and he got me in the hand but I ran into a boiler room and he tried to kill me by lighting gasoline on fire...then I ran out and hopped under the scaffolding of the walk way on the side of the cliff and walked along the pipe while the fire engulphed him.
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Sorry for bad punctuation...I'm very tired and That was my dream :3



Dude... That's awesome xD Not long ago I had a gun fight dream where I was at my grandma's house and these 'raiders' came and started to shoot at the house with guns and my friend from a chat site (He was like my best friend at the time) Appeared next to me and (Also I kind of liked him... Alot) handed me a gun and we ended up getting in a gun fight with the raiders who came into the house. One grabbed me and he shot the raider and then we fought some more and my friend was shot by a girl raider. I was pissed off so I dragged him out of the firing range and charged in, full blown fury and shot her in the chest before she grabbed me around the neck and two raiders came to shoot me but I bit her arm till it bled, kicked her off, shot her, then shot out the two other raiders, ran out and killed the rest of them and came back into the house crying... They had shot my grandma.. But the biggest thing that made me cry was I thought my friend had died. But when I walked in, he came out of the back room, smiling and he hugged me and told me good job... Turns out he had only been slightly wounded. When I woke up, my face had tears on it. xD


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 22, 2009)

Lol Nice! Everybody seems to get dreams that make sense while I get the sucky kind x3


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Hackfox said:


> Lol Nice! Everybody seems to get dreams that make sense while I get the sucky kind x3



That's not true... Yours seem to have a plot too... A lot of my dreams end in like... Me and my brother falling off a cliff... Gun fights... Smashed cars... Zombie attacks... You know..Violent stuff... xD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Mar 22, 2009)

Recently my dreams are bleak and short. I can hardly remember them. :/


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

I remember alot of my dreams.... Lots of people say girls remember their dreams more but I'm a boy xD


----------



## Attaman (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been hung by my family before.
And found my family being chewed on by zombies.
And ganked by two Bloodthirsters.
And, well, you get the idea.

My "good" dreams are just, well, _off_.  By that I mean they make no sense, are basically impossible to describe, and leave me going "what the hell?" when I wake up.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 22, 2009)

Scary e.e


----------



## pheonix (Mar 22, 2009)

My dreams recently have made little sense and I can hardly ever remember them. They usually have friends I haven't seen in a long time in them and it's like we never got pulled apart for so long.


----------



## Russ (Mar 22, 2009)

Didn't have any dreams this week. Already talked about the ones I had last week and the general tone of my dreams in another thread. 

The most remarkably creepy one I had recently was one where I am walking in a park or someplace grassy like that. Its sunny. Even a little bit hazy. I see a white shape on the ground some meters away. I get close and see it is a body wearing a white shirt and white trousers. I look at the face of the body and see that it is that of my own, eyes just looking at the emptiness and the throat slit.

The bit with the throat happened a few times before but never have I found my own body.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 22, 2009)

OP: I would love to have those dreams, with god mode, and a butt load of zombies coming out of the streets, and windows. 

Lately, I can't remember my dreams. I need some dream elixir, does anyone have any?


----------



## Kalianos (Mar 22, 2009)

I just keep getting dreams that seem to be three separate story lines mashed into one. 
Like this one dream I had, I walking through a mock-up of a couple of the schools I go too. Everyone's an Anthro and having fun, chatting with friends etc. Suddenly I am in a classroom thats half my grade school and half my Vocational classes Kitchen lab. The teacher asks me to leave and get a certain teacher or something and I end up running into my most hated instructor of all time (Bastard jokes about john deere tractors instead of teaching math and fails most of the class). After a few brief words I walk back into my class only to find everyone except a skunk girl is human. Calmly taking my seat I am approached by my teacher who starts saying "You are an abomination.." to both of us. 
 Well after one eyeblink later I am suddenly a zombie running through a swamp with weird magical lights in a few pools while liches and other zombies are running around and I'm fighting them off and eating a few limbs. The dream ends after my fathers voice breaks in from the clouds telling me to wake up and I tell I can't while ripping out a rib and chewing on it while these liches start summoning something out of a large pool.

Odd thing was, I woke up before my alarm went off and my dad was still asleep. *shrug* This is what I consider normal now-a-days in dreams.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 23, 2009)

Kalianos said:


> I just keep getting dreams that seem to be three separate story lines mashed into one.
> Like this one dream I had, I walking through a mock-up of a couple of the schools I go too. Everyone's an Anthro and having fun, chatting with friends etc. Suddenly I am in a classroom thats half my grade school and half my Vocational classes Kitchen lab. The teacher asks me to leave and get a certain teacher or something and I end up running into my most hated instructor of all time (Bastard jokes about john deere tractors instead of teaching math and fails most of the class). After a few brief words I walk back into my class only to find everyone except a skunk girl is human. Calmly taking my seat I am approached by my teacher who starts saying "You are an abomination.." to both of us.
> Well after one eyeblink later I am suddenly a zombie running through a swamp with weird magical lights in a few pools while liches and other zombies are running around and I'm fighting them off and eating a few limbs. The dream ends after my fathers voice breaks in from the clouds telling me to wake up and I tell I can't while ripping out a rib and chewing on it while these liches start summoning something out of a large pool.
> 
> Odd thing was, I woke up before my alarm went off and my dad was still asleep. *shrug* This is what I consider normal now-a-days in dreams.



Woh... That's interesting o.o.. Mine last night was interesting.

I was out in the woods, looking for a disguise... I was a girl for some reason but someone was chasing me, trying to get me (Not exactly why) but there was this giant leaf that was like a turtle shell to me. I put it on like the shell and snuck into a pile of leaves till my brother took the leaf off and was like. "Here!" Then I ran through the woods to get away till I saw my mom stomping towards the way I came from. I was like. "Eh... You sure you want to go that way?" She was like. "I have something to do." And I just followed... Then we like... Were playing a game suddenly.. It was like Fallout 3 in a woods but there were no guns, only like kick boxing fighting. I stood back in confidence and my mom's character was beating up the super mutants, trying to fight the biggest one so they would all stop fighting if he died. Well... she had to go afk so I took over, kind of. Hitting the big one of the head to keep him down and hitting the other ones to knock the weapons out of their hands so that they wouldn't touch her while she wasn't there. In the end, she came back and some how I joined the game and my mom was giving her potions to the monsters, trying to get them to befriend her... Which they didn't. So, her enemy was switched to me, and she had to fight some giant armored knight. We beat all the mutants and such and some how I got magic skills, which I was frying people with fire balls. o.o.... Then I woke up e.e


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2009)

I had my first furry dream last night. I almost yiffed a foxie! But then I woke up...


----------



## Scurrow (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a dream last night I was at some old guy's house with a dog.  It was straight out of "sandlot" because we were trying to recover something from the backyard and not get attacked by his dog, but then we ended up just asking the guy for it, and he turned out to be really nice plus his dogs were nice too.  But then it turned into this straight up party where all these people were at his house and in his his pool.  Then, I kid you not, the old guy died while I was in the kitchen with him and turned into a Nestle Crunch bar.  I called 911 and I was really freaking out, but the whole situation  sounded so ridiculous, even in my dream, that I didn't know what to say.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow o.o

Also to Kit... I've yiffed in my dreams ^_^ Boy... That is wonderful xD

And... To.. Scurrow.. That's weird o.o I wish could remember more dreams o.o


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't remeber last nights dream...


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 25, 2009)

Last night's dream was weird... First I was walking down the street, looking for deals on games and stuff, till I got to this really small and weird store. I saw a tiny sign out side inside a odd machine that showed their deals. When I went to look at it, it slid under the other items in the machine. Well... While I tried to find out what it said by pulling and stuff, a guy stumbled out of the shop followed by a big black man in brightly colored clothes. He grabbed my arm and asked me rather harshly what I was doing. I was trying to explain what I was doing till he was like. Okay... Come on... And I for some reason was riding a bike down a road, and I couldn't stop. He was on the bike too (Not sure how). But then things started to come out of the ground everywhere. Demons. Giant ants. Vines. Monsters. I pedaled faster till a big turn came and I couldn't turn good enough and he jumped off and I had to swing around to get him. This went on till I managed to notice what was going on. It was all an illusion. When I broke out of it, I was still at the store, but inside and the guy was there still. He laughed at me and I ran out of the store only to run into my mom and brother and sister. My mom told me she was glad I was out (Oh.. I really was dreaming) then said to the man he wouldn't do that to our family anymore. She was still mad from when he did it to Rob (My brother). Well... The man laughed and my mom said that I could get out of it by denying him. What the hell? Well. I was pulled into another illusion and it was my brother and sister picking me up. They were doing it till I was like. Wait... No. I don't want to be picked up. Suddenly they couldn't lift me. My sister could lift my legs but my brother could touch my shoulders or anything. So they let go and the whole illusion broke. The man ran into his store and I followed him. He asked what good is a power when you can't use it? That's when I mentioned that if he worked in a place of good. Like a massage place. He could massage and give them the illusion of something wonderful. He thought it was a great idea and then I myself went on in my head about how you could use the idea to move at super speeds but it would really be normal speeds to you (But it would feel super fast to you too) And make everyone think you moved super fast. Mass mind control. End of that dream line. Then we were traveling really really far till we got to DC, which is like an 8 hour drive.. Then we went into this terrible restaurant. There was extremely weird food like triangle bread that was crispy like a chip? o.o And weird gumball like things you put ontop of them. While we were waiting to be seated, I ran over and played around on a computer and for some reason got the name Chyuukuchi licensed to me. At that point in time, I noticed we were back in time, like the 1960's or something. I had vaguely noticed before but now it was for sure. I then ran and hid for some reason, thinking the owner of the restaurant would be mad for me copyrighting my name. Then I was on a plane or a boat. (Not really sure which) and we were heading to this garden place but I was still being chased by the owner man. When we got to the garden, we were led on a tour till we ran into a queen bee. (I'm talking like giant. 40 feet long minimum. She looked like a mix between an ant and a bee.) There was a few tiny things before this point I can't remember well. But I threw fruit and junk at her, like everyone else. Soon she was knocked out and she got up a few minutes later and tackled me. I head some fruit up and was like. "Smells good.. Right?" And she said yeah. And I tossed it away. She was like. "That's the last I'm going to see of that fruit.. It'll be gone by tomorrow." At that point I handed her a honeydew flower (I think) And she left me alone. o.o Then I woke up >.>


----------



## Teracat (Mar 26, 2009)

This thread makes me wish I could remember my dreams. I can only remember general stuff like "It was sad" or "there were Nazis involved".

Also wish I could have a lucid dream. I started having one once, and then everything suddenly turned into a horrible Silent Hill-scale nightmare.

Dreams are cool. I have this Carl Jung dream analysis book lying on my floor and still have yet to flip through it...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 26, 2009)

I just had a dream that everyone is a furry. That was real fun until my mom woke me up. That dream was steller!


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 26, 2009)

Teracat said:


> This thread makes me wish I could remember my dreams. I can only remember general stuff like "It was sad" or "there were Nazis involved".
> 
> Also wish I could have a lucid dream. I started having one once, and then everything suddenly turned into a horrible Silent Hill-scale nightmare.
> 
> Dreams are cool. I have this Carl Jung dream analysis book lying on my floor and still have yet to flip through it...



Oh o.o

Well.. Last night was another interesting. I was actually in a weird city where everything was destroyed and I ended up in some building, laying on a couch and a whole security system was set up. I accidentally set off the alarm and had to step into it again and it stopped going off. Well.. Two guys that were on my side (We were like a Resistance against the government?) they were in the building and I managed to turn it off. We stole the security system as well as some works of art and escaped the building before anyone noticed. Then we ran back to this little base area and played some xbox and stuff. xD

I had another dream but I forgot o.o


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 26, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I just had a dream that everyone is a furry. That was real fun until my mom woke me up. That dream was steller!



Sounds awesome.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Mar 26, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Well.. Last night I dreamed I was in a Left 4 Dead game o.o With like mass amounts of other players though. There were like 10 smokers, a few hunters, 5 tanks, a boomer or two, tons of little zombies, and like 20 humans, me being one. Me and my friend snuck passed the tanks, they followed us slowly, till we stood up and ran through a mass of people and the tanks attacked them! xD
> 
> There was also a new zombie that made your screen red if you got close. It was like a witch >.>... Which I started and ran through a group of people and got someone else attacked xD.. My three teammates were having a blast and laughing. Till a car alarm went off. We all ran for hiding places and I jumped over a counter and held my ground till I peeked up.. Looking for my mates... One of them was caught by one of the ten smokers with like a ton of other people caught too.. Hanging from a upper window there were like 10 smokers holding like 10 people, one my teammate and they were all red. So I started shooting the machine hand gun thingy and I managed to get them all down... Dead.  That was about it... o.o


 
Then you saw the red ring of death and your dream ended and you must send your dreams away to be fixed.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 26, 2009)

Meh, i rarely remember what my dream was...


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 27, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Meh, i rarely remember what my dream was...



Try to remember when you wake up... Then write it down


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 27, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Try to remember when you wake up... Then write it down



Well at the second i wake up, i can't think of anything, but "Meh another boring day at school" OR i get up and yell a random thing which i will say allots in the day >.>


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 27, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Well at the second i wake up, i can't think of anything, but "Meh another boring day at school" OR i get up and yell a random thing which i will say allots in the day >.>



xD... I sleep after school sometimes too.. Plus.. I'm on spring break


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 27, 2009)

99% of my dreams I make up myself so I can dream what i want and make it feel realistic :S it sucks after a while becuase I run out of ideas.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 27, 2009)

I was walking though the forest, the trees were swaying, but still no sound of wind. No end in sight, with trees so tall I couldn't see the top. I didn't care, that I was lost. I wanted to be lost... I saw my best friend (aka secret crush) ahead. He looked back at me, and looked frightened. He ran and I chased after. I was confused, what was he frightened of? Was there something behind me? _I looked back, but no sign._ I caught up, but he was dead, in front of me. I cried as I looked at my blood covered hands, as I was damned with unintentional murder!
Yeah my dreams are freaky!


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 27, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> I was walking though the forest, the trees were swaying, but still no sound of wind. No end in sight, with trees so tall I couldn't see the top. I didn't care, that I was lost. I wanted to be lost... I saw my best friend (aka secret crush) ahead. He looked back at me, and looked frightened. He ran and I chased after. I was confused, what was he frightened of? Was there something behind me? _I looked back, but no sign._ I caught up, but he was dead, in front of me. I cried as I looked at my blood covered hands, as I was damned with unintentional murder!
> Yeah my dreams are freaky!



No! -cries and clings to- Poor hun! -pets your head- That's a sad sad dream D:


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> No! -cries and clings to- Poor hun! -pets your head- That's a sad sad dream D:


Thanks I needed that... I've had it about 5 times, each time a little different, can't remember the differences. I just know they were there. I'm afraid of my dreams... they never come true, but fear consumes me still.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 27, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Thanks I needed that... I've had it about 5 times, each time a little different, can't remember the differences. I just know they were there. I'm afraid of my dreams... they never come true, but fear consumes me still.



-pets your head and huggles- If you ever wanna talk, just send me a message. ^_^


----------



## Sam (Mar 27, 2009)

My last dream...


I had just graduated, my family was there, and I was happy, y'know? I could finally pursue the things I was interested in. And my biological father came and said congrats.

The thing was, he's dead. Has been for years.

I dunno. It was a good dream.


----------



## Kalianos (Mar 27, 2009)

Had an odd one last night. All I can really remember of it now is that near the end best friend of mine who lives on the other side of the state now visits me at my house and proceeds to the backyard. I follow him a little later and am surprise its now something like his backyard.
He's also sitting at a computer desk near a corner in the fence I think working on one of his college presentations.
Well its there I notice this dog which just stares at me with this odd look. A bit squinted and a grim expression on its face. A bit weirded out I just walk around the yard just wondering what to do next since there's nothing to do now.
I look back and the dog is still staring at me even more intently than before it felt. Each time I walk around and look at the dog and there she is looking at me. I keep feeling like I should know who this dog is and I go up to get a better look.
But then I wake up.

To be honest, this is the only dream that is probably "normal" yet it keeps sending a weird vibe whenever I remember it now.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 27, 2009)

Kalianos said:


> Had an odd one last night. All I can really remember of it now is that near the end best friend of mine who lives on the other side of the state now visits me at my house and proceeds to the backyard. I follow him a little later and am surprise its now something like his backyard.
> He's also sitting at a computer desk near a corner in the fence I think working on one of his college presentations.
> Well its there I notice this dog which just stares at me with this odd look. A bit squinted and a grim expression on its face. A bit weirded out I just walk around the yard just wondering what to do next since there's nothing to do now.
> I look back and the dog is still staring at me even more intently than before it felt. Each time I walk around and look at the dog and there she is looking at me. I keep feeling like I should know who this dog is and I go up to get a better look.
> ...



Sounds like a sign dream. If it has something to do with someone watching you and you should know them. It sounds like it means you need to take a minute to look around and try to find someone who is looking for you. Possibly someone you might have known.


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Mar 28, 2009)

Dreams, no.


Nightmares can be fun, after you deal with them after a while.


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 28, 2009)

LoinRockerForever said:


> Dreams, no.
> 
> 
> Nightmares can be fun, after you deal with them after a while.



True. I agree.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ew... I had a dream I was going to be in Beerfest 2. I got pissed and asked the producer if he thought German stereotypes were funny! that's it...


----------



## Laze (Mar 29, 2009)

Actually had a *furry* dream last night which is odd as I've never really had one before... Well I say furry, as I've often dreamed about dinosaurs or massive anthropomorphic reptiles.

And it was actually quite dull. I had a wife who was a rather house proud Canine of some kind. She was quite cute actually. She made me breakfast, cheers love.

In hindsight it was rather uneventful, considering I mostly dream about gigantic eyeballs from space absorbing people as strings of information during Tom Jones concerts. Or saving Filipino girls from a house that just so happens to be in the middle of a battlefield taken up by a massive zombie army fighting against rather large, brightly coloured foam dinosaurs.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2009)

At first I dreamt nothing. And then I dreamt there was light... And I saw it was good, and so I divided it from the darkness... In my dream, I called the Light day, and the Darkness night, and the evening and the morning in that dream were the first day in that dream...


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a dream where I was at my own funeral. I sat there listening to the preacher. Saying things that weren't true at all. After the service I went to the fellowship hall in the church for the potluck. I saw a mirror on the way there, but I couldn't recognize my face. It wasn't someone I knew. I saw the preacher get up after eating some enchiladas, and go to the bathroom. I got up and followed him. He closed the door, I then kicked it open, and proceeded to stab him to death. I took his wallet, left the church, and woke up!


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 29, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> I had a dream where I was at my own funeral. I sat there listening to the preacher. Saying things that weren't true at all. After the service I went to the fellowship hall in the church for the potluck. I saw a mirror on the way there, but I couldn't recognize my face. It wasn't someone I knew. I saw the preacher get up after eating some enchiladas, and go to the bathroom. I got up and followed him. He closed the door, I then kicked it open, and proceeded to stab him to death. I took his wallet, left the church, and woke up!



Yours all sound like signs.

This one I believe says you should become a new person. Let the old die and the new arise. When you look in the mirror and you can't see yourself. It's a sign you need to find yourself, and I believe you will if you take on a new life. Perhaps... Tell that boy how you feel? ^_^


----------



## Russ (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a strange one a while ago.

I'm with this woman in a mountain-lodge kind of place. Burning fireplace. Hardwood floors. Visible snow outside etc... The woman and I are on the floor, wrapped in/lying on several layers of blankets, kissing each other. Overall the mood is really cosy. Then a man comes in. I can see his trousers, shoes and one of his arms but the rest of his body is obscured by a wolf skin he is holding in front of him. I am obviously creeped out by his presence. I ask him who he is and how he got in. No answer. Then he just hurls the wolfskin at us and at that moment, the wolfskin seems to lunge towards us. I duck. When I sit up, I see that the man is gone. I look to my side to check on the woman and see that the wolfskin landed on her spot. I touch it and realise that the woman is gone and there is an actual, living wolf in her place now. I stare at her(the wolf) for a while. Then we continue making out.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 29, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Yours all sound like signs.
> 
> This one I believe says you should become a new person. Let the old die and the new arise. When you look in the mirror and you can't see yourself. It's a sign you need to find yourself, and I believe you will if you take on a new life. Perhaps... Tell that boy how you feel? ^_^


Easier said than done! lol
But I hated myself when I was in the ever famous "denial" stage! My new self is starting to rise! I like it! My dreams are sooo dramatic >_>


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 29, 2009)

Russ said:


> I had a strange one a while ago.
> 
> I'm with this woman in a mountain-lodge kind of place. Burning fireplace. Hardwood floors. Visible snow outside etc... The woman and I are on the floor, wrapped in/lying on several layers of blankets, kissing each other. Overall the mood is really cosy. Then a man comes in. I can see his trousers, shoes and one of his arms but the rest of his body is obscured by a wolf skin he is holding in front of him. I am obviously creeped out by his presence. I ask him who he is and how he got in. No answer. Then he just hurls the wolfskin at us and at that moment, the wolfskin seems to lunge towards us. I duck. When I sit up, I see that the man is gone. I look to my side to check on the woman and see that the wolfskin landed on her spot. I touch it and realise that the woman is gone and there is an actual, living wolf in her place now. I stare at her(the wolf) for a while. Then we continue making out.



I want a dream like that! 
Also.. Im proud of you Foxy


----------



## iamflak (Mar 29, 2009)

I am planning on having a dream of me running through the streets of a ruined NY as a red fox, running away from some Soviet tanks.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a dream last night where I was reaching out towards someone and they turned around and said, "You're not fit to touch the hem of my garment". Then they walked away, leaving me sobbing and screaming. Then someone touched my shoulder and when I looked up, it was my friend who had committed suicide. She smiled, but didn't say anything, then held out a knife and slowly stabbed me in the chest while I was just staring at her, trying to understand.

Then she kissed me on the cheek while blood gushed out of my chest. She told me that she loved me and didn't get a chance to say goodbye.

I woke up crying. Yeah. It was...not good.


----------



## iamflak (Mar 29, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I had a dream last night where I was reaching out towards someone and they turned around and said, "You're not fit to touch the hem of my garment". Then they walked away, leaving me sobbing and screaming. Then someone touched my shoulder and when I looked up, it was my friend who had committed suicide. She smiled, but didn't say anything, then held out a knife and slowly stabbed me in the chest while I was just staring at her, trying to understand.
> 
> Then she kissed me on the cheek while blood gushed out of my chest. She told me that she loved me and didn't get a chance to say goodbye.
> 
> I woke up crying. Yeah. It was...not good.


You should've screamed very loudly and shout "THE PAAAINNN" while she stabbed you.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2009)

XxNUCLEARxX said:


> You should've screamed very loudly and shout "THE PAAAINNN" while she stabbed you.


I didn't feel pain. just kind of uncomfortable as the knife broke the skin and starting sinking in. Also I was asleep, I can't chose to do that. xD


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 29, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I had a dream last night where I was reaching out towards someone and they turned around and said, "You're not fit to touch the hem of my garment". Then they walked away, leaving me sobbing and screaming. Then someone touched my shoulder and when I looked up, it was my friend who had committed suicide. She smiled, but didn't say anything, then held out a knife and slowly stabbed me in the chest while I was just staring at her, trying to understand.
> 
> Then she kissed me on the cheek while blood gushed out of my chest. She told me that she loved me and didn't get a chance to say goodbye.
> 
> I woke up crying. Yeah. It was...not good.



I-I-... Are you okay now? -shoots Nuclear-


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> I-I-... Are you okay now? -shoots Nuclear-


Yeah. I always have these sorts of dreams. Before that is was holding my own beating heart in my hand as my organs fell out of my body, still working.

I have no idea why these things happen.


----------



## iamflak (Mar 29, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I didn't feel pain. just kind of uncomfortable as the knife broke the skin and starting sinking in. Also I was asleep, I can't chose to do that. xD


Did she tell you why she was supposedly killing you?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 29, 2009)

XxNUCLEARxX said:


> Did she tell you why she was supposedly killing you?


Nope...though I gather it was because she was lonely and wanted someone to be with her.


----------



## iamflak (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a thought. Not a dream, but a thought. me as a red fox, running through Moscow, evading the KGB. I am shot through the heart. If it was a dream, then I would be experiencing extreme pain in the chest. I bleed profusely from the chest. I wake up.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 30, 2009)

I had an awesome dream last night, involving me as my fursona to boot, and destroying fucking _everything_, so I thought I'd post it.


I can't remember the specifics at the beginning, but I'm back in my home town, only it's more of an island now. One of the edges of the island - where there is a church - appears to be breaking off, and is sort of falling into the sea. 

For some reason, I need to take revenge on the people in the church (or what was a church), so me and a friend plan to break in at around 11pm. The scenery has deteriorated somewhat, and there is now large cracks at the edge, with what looks like lava flows just under the water. No steam though.

When 11pm arrives, it's still too light, so we hang around for a while. Reality has gotten even shakier here, and now there is no sea, just  endless chasms. Rather than breaking in, our goal is now to cross this crazy wasteland. It is now very dark, with just some crazy red glow coming through the cracks at the bottom.

We make it to the far side, and there appears to be a vast black pillar with red markings on. Upon touching the pillar, it's like grabbing the worlds greatest power-up, and I turn from human into a super-powered version of my fursona (power level over 9000). 

It seems this does nothing for my ability to simply jump across shit though, and trying to get back to the other side, I fall into one of the many chasms. At the bottom of these chasms are thousands of small blue things, like compressed spongy bubbles. Anyone touching these will then be transported into an entirely new world inside the bubble. Given the size, it would be almost impossible to locate someone should you not see which bubble they touch.

Luckily, this is not an issue, as for some reason I am 'rejected' by it, and asked to do something else instead; eat the soul of my friend. At this point it seems I remember how to fly (no wings though), and promptly fly back up to find my friend. If anyone has ever played NWN2:MotB, they know how this bit goes. It's like a big black shadow surrounds me, and then many black tentacles emerge, before quickly striking and absorbing my friend in his entirety.

Just as I gained power from touching the pillar before, it seems to have done the same for my friend. Upon consuming him, I gain his power too, and now appear to be made out of points of black light (hard to explain). To test out what I can do, I of course take the obvious action of just  flying straight through various buildings and fucking shit up in general. Imagine a building being hit by 500 .50 cal bullets at once within a 3 meter radius, it was kinda like that. Only more awesome. I also fly into and through various people, obliterating them in a similar manner.

Sadly it seems that was just too much excitement, and woke up shortly after.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 30, 2009)

Holy Shit!!!! I had a dream I had written a note to my friend explaining my feelings to him. I gave him the note, and woke up... THE NOTE WAS ON MY CHEST IN EXACT DETAIL WRITTEN IN THE EXACT NOTE BOOK I DREAMED I HAD WRITTEN IN!!! WTF is happening!?!?


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 30, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Holy Shit!!!! I had a dream I had written a note to my friend explaining my feelings to him. I gave him the note, and woke up... THE NOTE WAS ON MY CHEST IN EXACT DETAIL WRITTEN IN THE EXACT NOTE BOOK I DREAMED I HAD WRITTEN IN!!! WTF is happening!?!?



GIVE IT TO HIM!. -shakes- Do it!


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> GIVE IT TO HIM!. -shakes- Do it!


Good lord almighty! Stop shaking me! My god how do I do it? I can't get the guts to do it!!!


----------



## GoodEats (Mar 31, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> Good lord almighty! Stop shaking me! My god how do I do it? I can't get the guts to do it!!!



Slide it into his locker.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Mar 31, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Slide it into his locker.


Croiky that sounds sneaky, but he never uses his locker!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 2, 2009)

Last night I was dreaming about Beetlejuice and the Adams Family. That was super fun, then I woke up. That was awesome!!!!


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 2, 2009)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Last night I was dreaming about Beetlejuice and the Adams Family. That was super fun, then I woke up. That was awesome!!!!



What's funny is at lunch today I was talking to a friend about Beetlejuice xD We use to watch the show as a kid.. And I watched the Adams family last night xD


----------



## Impasse (Apr 3, 2009)

zamg someone else has left 4 dead dreams.

Just last night I attempted a lucid dream (it hadn't been a while), and it ended up being a Left 4 Dead dream. This one was in first person, as opposed to the spectate mode I normally have these dreams in. 

We were holding the barricade in Death Toll 4 when a hunter started jumping around us and missing terribly with all its pounces. I followed it down the street so I could take care of it and we wouldn't be bothered by it anymore, but I went too far away from the rest of the survivors (I was playing Louis, go figure) and was attacked by a Hunter Ing from Metroid Prime 2, in the manner that a Hunter Metroid would attack. I was killed and turned into a hunter zombie, and decided that instead of attacking the survivors I'd... and the dream ends. I probably leaped around from rooftops and jumped off of walls.


----------



## Cecil (Apr 3, 2009)

I have recursive dreams of my daily routines. It's like going to work and having a shitty day about four times in the same day. Or my work is so boring that each day slides into the next so badly that I can't tell them apart. It's probably a mix of both.


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm slipping into insanity. The only thing that seems lucid, are my dreams. 

No, not really I said that at a table of my friends, and they all laughed.

I had a dream me and my best friend were holding hands. We kissed, and my mom walked in and attempted to kill us both. I grabbed a golf club and beat my mom to death with it. Christ alive! What's with all these dreams where I kill somebody in the end.


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 6, 2009)

ForestFox91 said:


> I'm slipping into insanity. The only thing that seems lucid, are my dreams.
> 
> No, not really I said that at a table of my friends, and they all laughed.
> 
> I had a dream me and my best friend were holding hands. We kissed, and my mom walked in and attempted to kill us both. I grabbed a golf club and beat my mom to death with it. Christ alive! What's with all these dreams where I kill somebody in the end.



Its a sign you want him xD


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 6, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Its a sign you want him xD


I know! I know! I came close to telling him, but another one of my friends (who has a particularly big mouth) came in. Why?! If there is a god out there he's an ass!


----------



## Kalianos (Apr 8, 2009)

Heres a good one for ya



So this dream begins with me and a few friends. Then sometime in the dream we decide to get on a boat (Titanic).​   After some time on the salty sea we are all at a dance. I dance with a close friend and get a picture taken by the capt. of the ship for some reason or other.  Later the unthinkable happened (oh no!?). It starts to sink apparently. So I'm running around the decks of this ocean liner that is becoming a titanic. (It really wasn't the actual one by the way, just what I termed it.) Soon I head back into the ball area...where I meet a kid who annoyed another of my friends who has the picture which for some reason changed into different scenes as I flipped it over twice. None of which recorded me with her in the old yellowing Photograph. I panic just a little as I remembered something about not enough life boats. So I go down with a few of the friends to a room where the capt, is deciding who goes where. Since we are still young he just waved us off to the first boat. Without her though which didn't set well with me so completely forgoing my spot on the boat I went back to the room. Entering the see her and a few sailors rioting in front of the captain it seemed. I go up and ask him if can take a friend. He said yes. So I grab her tell to come on and follow me. We run to   the boat. We get on and suddenly we lose our senior class rings. We both exclaim and I grab them off the deck as they slid to me. I run up to the top of the little tug boat that is taking us off. I find my friends there and they are hanging on the rail looking back.  I notice she isn't there. Looking back at the boat I see that she is now leaning on the rail of the sinking ship looking kinda sick.
   When that happened I suddenly realized that I wouldn't be able to say what I needed to, how I really felt. And with that I started cussing, screaming, crying and denouncing God.    While my two friends standing next to me had an â€œits over, we lost her for goodâ€ look with the way they were acting hunched over the rail. 
    Thatâ€™s when I noticed more acutely that the tug was trailing a rope. And that I was right next to the source of this rope. At the same time my friend noticed this too since she jumped in the water and started swimming towards the trailing rope. I picked it up, gathered a little of it around my hand and started feeding it out to the water. I screamed at my two friends to help me but they just looked on in silence and remorse. Soon she grabs a hold of the rope and I start pulling her in. Finally she gets in the boat I jump down the stairs and run up to her. Embracing her tightly. I then start to tell her something, but that gets cut off by a small ride in a van where we are all relaxing and laughing. We then begin exploring some cave and I'm pretty sure the dream ends with a stalactite falls on me.

  So yeah, this is quite normal. Make sense if you dare, I just thought I throw this one out here since I got it about yesterday at 5 in the morning.


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 9, 2009)

Kalianos said:


> Heres a good one for ya​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I'd have to say it is a sign that your friends disagree with your one friend with a choice she is making and you believe you can save her and she needs you to fix that. Your friends think she is lost for good with it but you know she isn't. A key point it seems is that this issue is causing problems for you and if you can solve it, you guys would be able to all relax together and explore new places together.. But be wary of falling stalactites... (People who want to destroy your friendship? )


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone not have dreams when stressed? Like.. I had some dreams over the weekend at my days house.. Far away from school.. But now I forget them and I'm back in school


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 13, 2009)

Well now that I told my friend how I feel about him, the bad dreams have stopped!


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2009)

a few weeks ago i woke up and my face was completely soaked. i cant remember anything but apparently i had a pretty sad dream....


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 13, 2009)

At least your dream affected you..


----------



## ForestFox91 (Apr 13, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> At least your dream affected you..


I think a lot more now! That's for sure, the idea of mortality has me baffled lately...


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> At least your dream affected you..



it did. i dont remember it but i have some VERY rough details, apparently i lost someone... dont know whom or how though, thats all i know :/
that bugs me a lot, it must have been a pretty intense dream, i hate it that remember it so very vaguely >.<


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 13, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> it did. i dont remember it but i have some VERY rough details, apparently i lost someone... dont know whom or how though, thats all i know :/
> that bugs me a lot, it must have been a pretty intense dream, i hate it that remember it so very vaguely >.<



That sucks man D:


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been having a few dreams lately, or forgetting them because I have to ride the bus to school and can't post them.. Mostly weird ones.. But last night was nice xD I had a yiff dream.. But that might have been cause I went to bed after watching porn o.o

Whoops xD


----------



## Ozymandias_ii (Apr 15, 2009)

I had one not too long ago, which involved a boy I loved. He was standing behind huge red curtains on a stage. In front of him were two small, red boxes. He stopped for a while to contemplate, and a dark corridor behind him closed itself. He picked the box on the left up with caution, and the curtains opened. He smiled gently, as he saw me and his parents sitting separately in a large theatre hall. We applauded him. I sat smiling back at him and his parents gave accepting smiles to him, as if he had joined the theatre and they disapproved, but eventually accepted his choice and nature. The applause stopped abruptly, as he opened the box with a quick motion of his hands. That is where the dream ended.


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 15, 2009)

My dreams have actually been shaping up recently, had one about a train ride across a desert. That was cool.

I've also been dreaming in French.

Damn frogs.


----------



## SnuggleBunny (Apr 15, 2009)

I can remember some dreams, I remember one from when I was 5 but it is disturbingly wtf when considering I was 5. It was basically me watching a robin go on telephone wires and getting electrecuted and me going "oh no" but enough of that lol.

I have one of the most abstract dreams ever, I once had a dream I was on a talk show with Obama and some guy phoned in insulting him and we hung up and I me and Barack were laughing our heads off, I just... Don't... Know. I woke up then, can't remember much from that dream.

Prior to that I can't remember other ones, I'll post them later if I remember :'D


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 15, 2009)

o.o Wow xD

Interesting >.>


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 15, 2009)

chyuukuchi:  Love your quote!  I'm using that whenever anyone gives me the gay-marriange-is-sin arguement. 


Dreams.  Boy, i've had some doozies lately!

two nights ago I had a dream that I was hanging out with Trent Reznor.  That was awesome.  He's also a vampire hunter.  But his concerts still kick ass.   

That same night I had another one where my nephews were murdered and their organs were harvested.  Jesus, I was shaking all day at work from it, that's how much it horrified me.  I still can't think about it.

OP:  I had those Left 4 Dead dreams as well.  The best one was where I was locked in a rec center with some survivors and I found a stash of weapons with ammo.  Too bad they were _paint-guns!  WTF!!!   _


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 15, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> chyuukuchi:  Love your quote!  I'm using that whenever anyone gives me the gay-marriange-is-sin arguement.
> 
> 
> Dreams.  Boy, i've had some doozies lately!
> ...



Thanks.. My friend and I were talking and that quote came from her xD
Those are scary dreams o.o


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

The only time I dream is when I eat before I go to sleep. 

I can't really remember my dreams though, usually their just weird things that make no sence.


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 19, 2009)

I had a really long violent dream... I think it was cause I was watching Bleach and Im on my Wii so I dont want to type it out so I guess I'll forget ;-;


----------



## angel kaim (Apr 19, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> I had a really long violent dream... I think it was cause I was watching Bleach and Im on my Wii so I dont want to type it out so I guess I'll forget ;-;


 
ive had a history of violent dreams. my favorite was when i was a lutienent in a war that still used swords and spears and such, but it wasnt in this world, like our world but very different. anyways, i was one of the best and could control metal and fire. i made someone boil in their site and impaled another with the metal in his armor at the same time.
it was pretty intense, and i woke up sweating and tired as hell. unfourtunatley, not all my violent dreams are glorious and beautiful as far as a fudal war goes


----------



## coonluv2990 (Apr 19, 2009)

Last night, I drempt I was sitting in a lawn chair in front of some old guys house, and a robin started hoping around my chair, so I picked up the bird, and started to say random facts about the ruby breasted robin, that I didnt even know I knew, then, for what ever reason I squeezed the small bird until it died. 

Then I woke up like wtf.


----------



## Omny87 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've had a lot of weird and vivid dreams, but the strangest one I've had so far was this one I had about a year ago:

I dreamed that I had gotten up out of bed, walked down the hallway into the bathroom, looked in the mirror and discovered that I had become black (I'm white, JSYK). I looked just like my normal self in terms of facial structure and everything, but my skin, hair and eyes were all black. All I could do was raise my eyebrows and say, "Whoh, I'm black!" Then I woke up.

It was kinda like Kafka's "The Metamorphosis" with more black guy and less giant bug.


----------



## Whiskers (Apr 20, 2009)

Just last night I dreamt that I was wandering around all by myself in this city..  There were people walking around everywhere, but they were in a big hurry and it was just frantic feeling.  I had no idea where I was going...  It was one of those dreams where you felt like you had been there before, and you knew that it was a bad place.

I just broke up with my online bf yesterday, so I'm sure that has something to do with it.  He never really stopped seeing the person he was with before me, and I kinda knew it for awhile... but I guess he just now brought himself to tell me.

I'm probably going to be worked up all day about this dream now.  >.<  I hate feeling lost and alone.  I feel like at least one of those two now..


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 20, 2009)

Whiskers said:


> Just last night I dreamt that I was wandering around all by myself in this city..  There were people walking around everywhere, but they were in a big hurry and it was just frantic feeling.  I had no idea where I was going...  It was one of those dreams where you felt like you had been there before, and you knew that it was a bad place.
> 
> I just broke up with my online bf yesterday, so I'm sure that has something to do with it.  He never really stopped seeing the person he was with before me, and I kinda knew it for awhile... but I guess he just now brought himself to tell me.
> 
> I'm probably going to be worked up all day about this dream now.  >.<  I hate feeling lost and alone.  I feel like at least one of those two now..



-pats head and hands a cookie-


----------



## Nightdragon (Apr 20, 2009)

I had one weird dream about a month or so ago.

It involved somebody from a forum that I talk to on messenger. My brother and I drove down to his house, in Texas, which was weird because he doesn't even live there. Well anyway, I took down my dad's burgundy Kia the whole way. Well, we finally reached our destination and he and I talked. I met his mom for some reason, and then he took me down to this random massive waterfall with a cave behind it below his house. His "older brother" (he doesn't have one), who happened to be on the football team, was tossing glass balls or gems into this cave behind the waterfall. The cave was filled with something like amethyst.

I woke up and I was like "...What...the f**k?!"


----------



## Whiskers (Apr 20, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> -pats head and hands a cookie-



*Nibbles on cookie*  Thank you~  ^-^


----------



## Husky89 (Apr 22, 2009)

I've been dreaming of my afterlife and that I was a freaking husky and played with my owner named tom and I lived a happy dog life. WTF is wrong in my head these days lol


----------



## Vaba (Apr 28, 2009)

About 2 months ago I had a dream that I was heading to New York City for some reason and as I neared the bomb shelter that I guess I was supposed to enter, a nuclear bomb hit Manhattan and I whited out on the pavement. I could still see everything, which was the weird part. Anyways...

When I came to, I was on fire!!!! D:

There were a bunch of firemen who apparently appeared out of nowhere dousing flames all around me and I screamed for help and they didn't hear me... I think I took a dip in some nearby water and doused the flames.

As I entered the bomb shelter, we sat down and closed the heavy door. A few minutes later, another bomb hit the city.

Here's where the weirdness begins.

All of a sudden, the door bursts open and, lo and behold, in comes a bunch of Mongol raiders on horses, and they had swords and spears (LOL). They kidnapped all of the people in my room excluding my family, and when I asked them why, they pointed at my baby brother (he was like 6 months old at the time) and scratched on the wooden bench I was sitting on. When I looked at it it said something like "Little one is safe. You too, now go". That was definitely not exactly what it said (dreams are usually vague like that) but it was something to the effect of that.

Thats when I woke up, and I nearly screamed "WHAT THE F***?!!" out loud...

I'm kind of glad that I had this dream, because it just goes to show how weird I am compared to most other people... lol


----------



## GoodEats (Apr 28, 2009)

Vaba said:


> About 2 months ago I had a dream that I was heading to New York City for some reason and as I neared the bomb shelter that I guess I was supposed to enter, a nuclear bomb hit Manhattan and I whited out on the pavement. I could still see everything, which was the weird part. Anyways...
> 
> When I came to, I was on fire!!!! D:
> 
> ...



I don't know how to respond...


----------



## Liam (Apr 28, 2009)

I love how the subconscious weaves outside influences into dreams.  I find it amazing.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2009)

I had a dream someone made this topic again about 10 days later.

Spooky.


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2009)

I had a dream where there was a class in my bedroom and I was in my bed, everyone were in suits and some woman was asking what if we want carrot salad for school lunches.


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2009)

I had another dream about CS last night too, only it was more like some epic war game. I had 152 for 6, I wish I could do that IRL :[


----------



## Chiasm (May 10, 2009)

I had a weird dream last night... 

Basically I was in the Big Brother house, I don't actually like the show I don't know why I was there. Except it wasn't a house, it was a giant cruise ship, and there were like ten thousand contestants. 

So I was in there and so were a few of my friends, and I got voted off. But instead of getting off the ship, I hid in a cupboard. Then, the show ended and everybody had to get off the boat and everybody was getting Â£100 for being on the show. As I reached one of the booths where the people were giving out money, I deliberately went to the one which had someone I knew working on it. Instead of giving me Â£100, they gave me Â£75,000 because they liked me.

It was weird, and I was sorely dissapointed to wake up and find I hadn't actually won the Â£75,000.


----------



## Russ (May 10, 2009)

Had a strange one the other night. 

I drive to this small town in the countryside but for some reason I have to stop there (car broken or something). It is late evening. As I walk around the town, I am attacked by creatures that seem out of a Lovecraft story as well as some slimy blob things that accompany them. I flee to a pub which is inhabited but not with many people. I stay at the pub for a while and any attempts to get out results with being chased by the monsters. I learn that they besiege the town after the sun goes down. I ask if I can rent a room but the owner says the only room available is through an enclosed garden, in a separate building. I don't like it but I agree.

We enter the room through the garden door and as the owner is leaving, he says "if anything breaks, I will tan your hide", then grins. The room is untidy but clean(ish). There is loud Russian music playing from a radio. I pull down the shutters and make sure all the doors to the garden are well locked and bolted before turning off the radio. I notice that the room has another door to the buildingside and when I open, I see a hallway and several doors (like that of a hotel). Coming from some of the other rooms, the Russian music echoes through the hallway.

Beats me what my subconscious was trying to tell me.


----------



## Chiasm (May 10, 2009)

Russ said:


> Had a strange one the other night.
> 
> I drive to this small town in the countryside but for some reason I have to stop there (car broken or something). It is late evening. As I walk around the town, I am attacked by creatures that seem out of a Lovecraft story as well as some slimy blob things that accompany them. I flee to a pub which is inhabited but not with many people. I stay at the pub for a while and any attempts to get out results with being chased by the monsters. I learn that they besiege the town after the sun goes down. I ask if I can rent a room but the owner says the only room available is through an enclosed garden, in a separate building. I don't like it but I agree.
> 
> ...




That would _terrify_ me.


----------



## GoodEats (May 10, 2009)

Chiasm said:


> That would _terrify_ me.



Agreed


----------



## Darkwing (May 10, 2009)

I was out on my porch in the middle of the night looking up to the full moon, all of a sudden I began turning into a werewolf, my vision blurred and red as I cringed and rolled in pain as my form took place, I got up, transformed, 5 other weres appeared to accompany me, as we ran through the woods there was a military copter looking for us, I leaped onto the cockpit and tore the pilot out of his copter. He fell to the ground, dead, with all bones cracked, laying in a pool of his own blood.


----------



## Russ (May 11, 2009)

Chiasm said:


> That would _terrify_ me.


 
It was definitely a strange one.


----------



## LizardKing (May 14, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I had a dream someone made this topic again about 10 days later.
> 
> Spooky.



And now I had a dream someone bumped the thread from the other dream thread.

[Neo]Whoa[/Neo]


----------



## VÃ¶lf (May 23, 2009)

Woah. 

No
Freaking
Way



I had the same thing. Is it time for an apocalypse?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 23, 2009)

I had dreams last night but i can't remember them now.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 23, 2009)

since this topic has emerged from the depths of this forum again i might as well use it...
looks like im starting to have lucid dreams. i didnt really try to do it, it just happens 
until now the dreams were about the world being destroyed or me being in totally shitty situation. it gets worse and worse up to the point when i realize that the whole thing is WAY too bad, it has to be a dream.
but up to this point i always "chose" to wake up instead of really controlling the dream because i just wanted to get away from the shitty situation.
i hope this goes on like that, maybe ill learn to really control them^^
those dreams happened pretty regularly as well. of the last 5 nights 3 of my dreams that i remember were like that.


----------



## Mangasama (May 23, 2009)

Ive found, over the last 6-8 months, I have increasingly detailed and bizarre dreams. This worried me at first, but I just lie back and wonder lately. I don't SEEM to be losing my mind more than usual, I mean...


----------



## Leostale (May 23, 2009)

Lol most of my dreams are wet and fun


----------



## slydude851 (May 24, 2009)

i remember this one dream... this was wayyy back when i was about 6 or 7.  i dreamt or dreamed, whichever is the past tense form of dream, that i was in a pool.    but not just any pool. this one was id say about 40 X 50 X 100 filled to the top with fresh water that was perfectly clear.  i was at the very bottom, i could breathe under water, almost like a fish.  then there was that killer whale Shamu from seaworld in that pool with me.  kinda freaky, kinda strange.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Jun 17, 2009)

Sometime I have really messed up dreams, sometimes they're daydreams though.

I can probably find perfectly valid evidence to conclude that I'm insane; for instance, someone pisses me off really bad, then for the next 15 minutes my mind drifts off into systematically killing them and then trying to get away with it. 

I would never dream (no pun intended) of doing such a thing, but I can't help but wonder why I get those ideas at all.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 17, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> Well.. Last night I dreamed I was in a Left 4 Dead game o.o With like mass amounts of other players though. There were like 10 smokers, a few hunters, 5 tanks, a boomer or two, tons of little zombies, and like 20 humans, me being one. Me and my friend snuck passed the tanks, they followed us slowly, till we stood up and ran through a mass of people and the tanks attacked them! xD
> 
> There was also a new zombie that made your screen red if you got close. It was like a witch >.>... Which I started and ran through a group of people and got someone else attacked xD.. My three teammates were having a blast and laughing. Till a car alarm went off. We all ran for hiding places and I jumped over a counter and held my ground till I peeked up.. Looking for my mates... One of them was caught by one of the ten smokers with like a ton of other people caught too.. Hanging from a upper window there were like 10 smokers holding like 10 people, one my teammate and they were all red. So I started shooting the machine hand gun thingy and I managed to get them all down... Dead.  That was about it... o.o
> 
> But for previous dreams... I've dreamed about cute furry guys in my dreams... xD A tabbit riger (Half tiger, half rabbit, who I drew) and I dreamed about this adorable little doggy girl.. Who I drew with a second thought as a doggie boy o.o




Sounds like an L4D dream I had.  I was holed up in this abandoned church with some other people, and I was running out of ammo.  Finally I spotted a table and I was like "Yes!  Refill on ammo!"

You know what was on the table?

Water balloons.

How the FRAK do you fight zombies with WATER BALLOONS!


----------



## Jack (Jun 17, 2009)

I pulled a funny one recently.

I had a dream that the "grudge" was out to get me, and ya see I have this black wig on the wall hanger at the foot of my bed. so when I sat up, I saw the wig and screamed. then I laughed my ass off when I realized what I had done!


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 20, 2009)

The last major dream I remember was one in which I was rehearsing with a high school choir, and after the conductor gave the countoff of "1, 2, 3, 4" to start off a song, the moment everyone started singing, each and every person sounded like the very same cell phone ringtone (not that it was as though the ringtone could be heard in multiple voices, but rather as a single voice). I soon woke up to find that it was my own cell phone ringing. What timing.


----------



## Qoph (Jun 21, 2009)

My most recent dream I remember first involved this puke green car I had that could only go 30 MPH, and then a weird place with these tiny little locker-size rooms that used to be a jail and was now some sort of shower room.  Then some kid from school was bothering me at work and my managers got mad at me for trying to get him to go away.


----------



## Linzys (Jun 21, 2009)

I have really trippy dreams. A few nights ago I dreamed that I could fly, and no one else seemed to know how so I taught some kids how to fly.

A few nights later I dreamed that I died, which was really just a dizzy sensation, and found myself six years old again. Apparently I had been reincarnated and lived up to that point, and it was just that at that moment that I realized who I was, so I just sort of woke up as a new person. In the dream I met some of my friends from this life (I guess it was just six years later though) and they didn't know who I was. Then we played some Guitar Hero. It was kind of an awesome concept, I think. xD It was interesting because in the dream I was thinking about how strange the feeling of being so young again was, and how odd it was that nobody recognized me, even though it did sort of resemble the feeling of being in a costume or something, looking in a mirror and going 'OMG!' or wondering for a second why people don't recognize you when they see you.


----------



## Russ (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a really weird one last night. In RL, I have a mannequin in my bedroom. I bought it for a costume that could not be hung like regular clothing. It is grey and has a (mostly) hard plastic surface with no discernible eyes or mouth. Just vague outlines.

Anyway, in the dream, I wake up in my bed and see that the mannequin is moving. I first think that the wind caused it but seeing how fluid its movements are, I realise it has come alive. I get out of bed, utterly amazed at what is going on. I carefully approach it and say something along the lines of "Are you alive?"

It looks at me, takes couple steps towards me and then lunges at me and attempts to throttle me. I throw it off me and grab my knife but I can't stab it because of the hard plastic shell so I start hitting its chest to break the plastic as I struggle with it. I finally crack the shell and drive my knife through it. Blood comes off the "wound" and it "dies".

I woke up with my heart pounding.


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

Russ said:


> I had a really weird one last night. In RL, I have a mannequin in my bedroom. I bought it for a costume that could not be hung like regular clothing. It is grey and has a (mostly) hard plastic surface with no discernible eyes or mouth. Just vague outlines.
> 
> Anyway, in the dream, I wake up in my bed and see that the mannequin is moving. I first think that the wind caused it but seeing how fluid its movements are, I realise it has come alive. I get out of bed, utterly amazed at what is going on. I carefully approach it and say something along the lines of "Are you alive?"
> 
> ...


 

Dude, put that thing in a cupboard, just incase.
But man that is spooky.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jun 24, 2009)

my last dream was more zombie outbreak based. it seemed to take place during the begining of the outbreak. it basicly started out as a group of random people just chillin at my house. this, of corse, is when the zombies decided to bust down the door and climb through the windows, and where everyone just seems to randomly find a gun. after that, we basicly started looking for supplies and survivors. it turns out that somehow zombies in snowgear are harder to kill than usual XD


----------



## D Void (Jun 24, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> my last dream was more zombie outbreak based. it seemed to take place during the beining of the outbreak. it basicly started out as a group of random people just chillin at my house. this, of corse, is when the zombies decided to bust down the door and climb through the windows, and where everyone just seems to randomly find a gun. after that, we basicly started looking for supplies and survivors. it turns out that somehow zombies in snowgear are harder to kill than usual XD


 
You been playing to much left for dead mate.
But I must say I've had zombie dreams before.
Normaly after watching dawn of the dead,
normally i wake up and shove in dead rising


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 24, 2009)

I sometimes wake up with headaches after dreaming.


----------



## KRUPAK (Jun 24, 2009)

I had a dream last night that I was back at my old catholic school, and everyone there was goth for some reason. They weren't even interesting goth kids, but like, Linkin Park/Hot Topic goth kids. And the bathroom was full of first year students fucking.


----------



## nobu (Jun 24, 2009)

I keep having these dreams of being perfectly happy and content in some idyllic situation (it varies) , and its all so real that when i wake up im crushed when i realize it was just a dream, then i get even more bummed as the memory of the dream evaporates and i don't even know what made me so happy.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmm. My dreams used to make sense, they used to be logical and probable. That's why I used to have like hundreds of deja vu. My daily average was about three a day. And then I fell in love. And then I screwed it up. He's in every single one of my dreams now, and I'm lucid so I know I'm dreaming and I can control it, but I just can't do anything.

My most recent dream. Hmm. Some elegant mountainside mansion. I walked out onto the deck and leaned over the railing, staring into the mist. For some odd reason, the deck collapsed. And I fell into an abyss, the ston supports the only thing I could see. I woke up (Oddly enough) in my old Spanish class. He was at the front of the room. And for some odd reason, he started to do the vocals to Better In Time by Leona Lewis. Then my friend Vicki (who sings quite well, I may add) started singing the lyrics.
They both were singing to each other, and he walked over as I felt so helpless. I opened my mouth to talk, but the noise was so croaked and dead. They stared at me until I felt alienated. I don't think much happened here, but for some reason, I ended up at the mansion again. I was inside with all my friends, and I ran to the deck and jumped. Ironically, I just hit the deck. I remember myself saying, "If this was real, I'd have a broken nose." All my friends came out and suddenly the deck collapsed. I didn't fall because I was stuck to a support beam. My best friend ever (From Japan <3) Kai walked out, and she asked, "What do I do?" I looked down and then back up at her and shouted, "Jump!" before plummeting into that same abyss.

I then woke up. Of course this might seem minor, but it still hurts when I think about it.


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 25, 2009)

> Hmm. My dreams used to make sense, they used to be logical and probable. That's why I used to have like hundreds of deja vu


 
I got the same situations as you. I Deja vu a lot too. But I don't remenber most of my dreams... The most memoreable one is the one when I dream I am back to my primary school. I think? It has a familiar sense. But I don't think I seen that place before. That time I was with a guy and we're bidding farewell to everyone. Everybody is smiling but we know that we have to leave. After we hugged everyone, I began to get on his bicycle. We ride into a forest path and I hold onto him tightly and I could even smell him, the scent... I feel so loved at that moment, safe and cared. I could still remeber his smile. At the middle of our journey he suddenly said to me "I cannot promise to love you forever, But I will love you for as long as I could" and at that moment I hold onto him tighter and cry... The dream just freeze when I do that. Then I woke up to find that my pillow are wet with tears. It feel like my heart have been torn apart again... I cry a lot that night. Even remembering it, I still feel the sense of great loss and sorrow...

Oh and I don't remember any of the place or people. I never seen them before and about the face of my lover is especially blur except his smile.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

I used to have a rather unusual recurring dream. It involved driving along a country road in a sports convertible with my mum and being chase by a giant (3 stories high) yellow-orange wombat.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a dream once where I was riding bicycles with the Reno 911 Officers upside down on an oil pipeline.


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 25, 2009)

> I used to have a rather unusual recurring dream. It involved driving along a country road in a sports convertible with my mum and being chase by a giant (3 stories high) yellow-orange wombat. :smile:



Wow that must be quite a sight to see lol.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

Haha, indeed it was xD


----------

